# Seeking Players in Madison, WI area: Eberron



## WanderingMonster (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm looking to start a regular D&D game in the Madison, WI *area* (we play in Waunakee at my place). I already have some regular members, but I'd like to boost the core group. We're a group of mostly veteran players in our 20s-30s. I'm more comfortable with that age range, but I'm not going to turn away a good player of any age. I'd like to invite more people into the game, but I want to make sure that we're the right group for you. Here's some info about us:



*What do we play?*

D&D is the game of choice. On occasion we foray into one-shots of whatever game is calling to me (it's usually me). We always go back to D&D.


*Roleplay or Roll-play?*

I hate that distinction. We play to play a game and have fun. We're pretty 50/50 on the role/roll issue. People are in character about half the time at best, depending on how comfortable they are with funny voices and imitating mannerisms. That said, as DM, I like a good backstory and willingness to co-author from my players more than how well they remain in-character at the table.


*Homebrew or Published Setting?*

I'm thinking of taking a foray into Eberron!


*Which Splatbooks?*

Most of the WotC books are okay. I use the Expanded Psionics Handbook, Manual of the Planes, Savage Species and a few others I don't remember at the moment.



*How often do we play?*

I'd like to play once a week, but at least 3 times/month. It helps keep continuity, and people care more about the game if it's a weekly thing. I also suffer from GM ADD  , so be warned! We need reliable people to keep the game fresh and interesting. 


*Absenteeism*

I 'm looking for regular players. If you have a job, make sure the night we play (usually Sunday, 90%) isn't the one you can't have off regularly. If you just can't make it on a specific night, as a one-time thing, that's fine. Absent players are simply "not there" as characters. We don't make them NPCs. We don't give control to another player. They're not there. If you're a stickler, or can’t suspend disbelief to that extent, this group might not be for you. 



*What happens on Game Night?*

We putz around for an hour usually. We always eat (mostly home cooking, occasionally pizza). We game for 4-5 hours depending on mood, how fun the session is, or any other number of reasons. We rarely game past 10 pm.



*DM style*

I feed off of player ideas and build on them. I am flexible and try to be dynamic. Changes are made as needed, and fun is served over predetermined plot considerations.



Email me if you think you might like to sit in on a session.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 10, 2004)

Still looking.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2004)

*Player looking for game and DM*

Ive been looking for a game that fits the descripition that you have been telling. Ill email you with my information.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 13, 2004)

email scott_alvarado "at" hotmail dot com


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 24, 2004)

Last Bump for July.


----------

